# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Vantage, GPS sports watch smartwatch, Polar Electro, Kempele, Finland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Polar Electro

----------


## Airicist

Watch Polar V800 athlete Kikkan Randall work out and prepare for racing season 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> It takes a huge amount of confidence and dedication to be a top athlete. Read full interview with Kikkan Randall at polarv800.com/kikkan_randall.php
> 
> The months before racing are extremely important to build a strong platform and ensure peak performance. Three-time Cross-Country World Cup Sprint Champion and World Champion Kikkan Randall loves analyzing her training details. Her training buddy Polar V800 makes sure she doesn’t go overboard and lets her know when she’s ready to train again.

----------


## Airicist

Swimming with Polar V800 

Published on Jan 20, 2015




> This video shows how to use Polar V800 with swimming. You will see how to create needed sport profile, set pool length and analyze your swimming with V800, Polar Flow app and web service.

----------

